

Ads-free Solitaire will cost you $10 - joering2
http://gizmodo.com/if-you-want-microsoft-solitaire-ad-free-itll-cost-you-1720951270

======
melling
What's wrong with charging for software? Consumer software prices have been
driven to $0 with annoying in-app purchase schemes. Developers then come up
with crazy schemes to move to Thailand or Alaska where they can live cheaply.

Now someone else can write a Solitaire game and feel comfortable charging $10.

